# router motor only?



## royce (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone ever tried to obtain just the power head or motor and switch controls of a router without any "Kit" stuff like the base and other hardware?

For jigs or cnc machines you just don't need all the other things.

Royce Bunnell

looking for a Bosch Colt motor only. Or really about 6 of them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Factory-Reconditioned Bosch PR10E-RT Colt Single-Speed Palm-Grip Router: Home Improvement


Note the seller CPO outlet, I'm sure they will have just the motors.
for the #10 and the #20 routers.
=======



royce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to obtain just the power head or motor and switch controls of a router without any "Kit" stuff like the base and other hardware?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*special order*

You may need to special order to get the motors only.


----------



## royce (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!

That was quick. I will give them a call and see what they can do. I wouldn't really even need a collet or nut as I would buy those from Precise Bits.

The column on this router is round isn't it? It looks to be. I would also need a source for replacement parts. If the bearings are a normal type, I would get them through a bearing source, but the brushes and switches I would probably need a source for. I would use them on CNC turning machines to make pool cue shafts. I currently use the older PC 7310 style, but they are getting worn out. They run 4 to 6 hours a day for 3 or 4 days a week.


Thanks!

Royce Bunnell
OB Cues


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

royce said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That was quick. I will give them a call and see what they can do. I wouldn't really even need a collet or nut as I would buy those from Precise Bits.
> 
> ...



Hi Royce - I doubt CPO will be able to help you directly, they are primarily a marketing outfit. I have purchased several recon tools through them and on a couple of cases the tool showed up with a defective part. In both cases CPO sourced the part from parts supply houses. They may be able to give you a source they get them from.
You may want to try ereplacement parts also. Heres the parts link for the colt:
Bosch PR10E Parts List and Diagram - (3601F0A010) : eReplacementParts.com
I don't see the motor assembly listed but maybe I missed it or, you could call them also.


----------



## royce (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks John,

I will just have to call them to see. I don't mind buying the kit, but I just don't need all the extra stuff. If I am buying 10 of them or so, I would hope to save some money by buying just the power head like I need. If not, then it's probably worth it anyway if they are good routers. The PC's I have now are fixed speed at 30K and the variable speed on the Colt could help me tune in to the right speed. The PC's just don't seem to run as smooth as they used to either. I'm guessing that when Dewalt bought them out everything changed.

Thanks again for your help!

Royce Bunnell
OB Cues


----------



## dragon1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Go for a porter cable 69 with the adjustable speed


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Possibly not a lot of help, Royce, but Kress in Germany sell their router heads bare of base (which is sold as an accessory). the target market includes small-shop CNC routers/engravers like the ProtoTools Heiz


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought the PC 3 1/4hp router motor for my router table. I knew it was going to stay there, and did not need all the fluff that comes with a kit. I have not had a single issue with it, it performs great.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Royce,

Some time ago I decided I wanted a particular router lift for my table, one that was designed for the PC 7518 (or 75182, motor only). I priced it for a few months and observed that while the motor might be a few dollars cheaper than the complete unit when neither were on sale, the 7518 was cheaper on sale. In the 18 months since I've yet to see a real "sale price" on the motor-only. I've noticed that while the 7518 is readily available from many sources, the 75182 is more of a "specialty product". Perhaps that's why its not a sales item?

Your mileage on Colts may vary but I wouldn't wager a lot of money on it.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I found the same thing with the Bosch, which is why I bought a second (I really had enough bases already) I really wanted the motor to dedicate to router table use. After pricing it out, I got the complete kit on sale for less than it would have gotten the motor for by itself.

I will find some use for the extra bases.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

When I bought my PC 75182 it was not a lot less than with a base, but I negotiated a much better price on it. I have bought other stuff from the same dealer, so I know I can negotiate. Unless I was to sell it one day, the base would just take up storage space, so was glad I got the deal. If I was getting no discount at all, and the kit was cheaper, I'd go for it for sure. Lots of manufacturers do this, they offer a couple incentives to get your dollar.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had good luck off from E-bay, and saved a lot of bucks, I have found the motor new. and the bases new for half the price of buying a new kit.


----------

